
Show HN: Matching Startups with Experts for Feedback - ned7
https://vinko.io/
======
marianicolae
Cool idea. I was trying to sign-up with my Gmail for the free plan, but it
doesn't seem to work.

~~~
marianicolae
My bad. I had to click "I agree...". Maybe you can make it a bit more evident
that I have to click that with a pop-up or something similar.

~~~
ned7
Thanks for the feedback Maria, we are fixing this now ;)

